# Can I check my pc specs using the internet?



## widibro

Can I check my pc specs using the internet? and display the result as my signature?

I saw it once & have forgotten the web address.....anyone can help me?


----------



## Flags

You don't have to go on the net to do this.
Start>All Programs>Accessories>System Tools >System Information.
Should give you all the dope you need. No need to post all of it in your sig.


----------



## JohnWill

This will tell you all you ever wanted to know about your system: SIW - System Information for Windows


----------

